
Intel’s Contributions to the Windows Bridge for iOS: The Accelerate Framework - mnkypete
https://blogs.windows.com/buildingapps/2016/04/25/intels-contributions-to-the-windows-bridge-for-ios-the-accelerate-framework/
======
acqq
What it is all about is at the end of the article:

"Make your existing iOS Objective-C code that has Accelerate framework APIs
calls work on Windows 10" using Intel's contributions to the "Windows Bridge."

It also seems the marketing name of the software is misleading: it seems it's
the software that just the Windows developers could need even if it's called
"for iOS." The GitHub project name is still WinObjC.

~~~
WorldMaker
Perhaps it would be less confusing called the "Windows Bridge _from_ iOS"?

It's not really for Windows developers (Windows developers have plenty of
tools already to get this and similar jobs done), it is _for_ iOS developers:
iOS developers that want to reuse existing code in Objective C and/or Swift on
the Universal Windows Platform.

~~~
dottrap
I'm honestly curious. What do Windows developers use that matches Accelerate
framework? It looks like this new Intel implementation is incomplete and they
didn't use any SSE intrinsics which is disappointing coming from Intel. I have
some Mac apps I might consider porting to Windows desktop (not Universal) if I
could find the comparable APIs.

------
trm42
It's awesome how the old monopolistic companies like Intel and Microsoft are
really trying to get developers back to their platforms in any way possible,
like trying to behave nice and create migration/adaptation layers and offer
some kind of "port theory" tools.

It's interesting to see how far they are willing to go...

